# Best phone deals for unlimited data that I can tether on?



## stuff_it (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd like a Galaxy S III Mini or similar.

There's a good one on Virgin but it says no tethering, and Three have some goodish deals but apparently their coverage is crap outside of London.

do most of them say this and can you get away with doing it anyway? I was thinking of getting one instead of a separate dongle but  I work away a lot and need to be able to tether.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2013)

Three is the only option I think?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 26, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Three is the only option I think?


Cool, lets hope they will give me a contract then.

S III mini or Motorola Razr?

e2a just noticed the Razr has better battery life and a kevlar back. Probably better for notoriously clumsy me.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2013)

I am happy enough with my S3 Mini but it is like a slippery bar of soap. If you can afford to buy the phone up front the Three tethering plan is only about £15 month with no contract


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 26, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am happy enough with my S3 Mini but it is like a slippery bar of soap. If you can afford to buy the phone up front the Three tethering plan is only about £15 month with no contract


My old phone is nearly two and I don't have the cash up front.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2013)

stuff_it said:
			
		

> My old phone is nearly two and I don't have the cash up front.



Should get an okay deal. 

Get a case though. I have bashed mine up


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 26, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Should get an okay deal.
> 
> Get a case though. I have bashed mine up


Gorilla glass front, kevlar back...


----------



## dessiato (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a Galaxy Ace II which has the option to use it either tethered or as a mobile hotspot. In the UK I use it with 3 because it gives me the best data option to cost ratio. IME it works well enough wherever I am. Except for Aberlady in Scotland where none of the service providers work properly anyway.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 28, 2013)

I have found Three fine out of London. In the really remote areas they latch onto Orange's 2G Network but you cannot get data through that. In fact I have not been anywhere where is roams onto Orange as I have always had a Three connection.

i am currently getting around 10 to 20mb/sec download and they are launching 4G on us in December.

Their customer server is a bit shit sometimes but they answer the phone straight away


----------



## lazythursday (Oct 28, 2013)

My partner has a T-mobile unlimited data contract which I'm sure says no tethering - but he tethers all the time, like all day every day, it's his main internet connection. Nothing has ever happened, not even a scolding text.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 29, 2013)

Three

The One Plan

£15/month on a 12 month contract,
or £18/month on a 1 month rolling contract.
The One Plan comes with:
All-you-can-eat data
2000 any network minutes
5000 Three-to-Three minutes
5000 texts
Tethering included

Just to allay any concerns you may have, I know people who have passed Three's credit check despite having previously knocked Three on contracts using exactly the same name and address  basically they will give it to anyone 

edit: just noticed you need a handset as well  if you get any 4G compatible handset with them before they roll out their service (by the end of the year I believe) you won't be charged any extra for data, and if the 4G is anything like the speeds on other networks I have tried it on, it is faster than most domestic broadband.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 29, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini on The One Plan for £29/month

http://store.three.co.uk/view/produ...3;jsessionid=7FACC0B3CC8C3C2E7C7F990101385B73


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 29, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> My partner has a T-mobile unlimited data contract which I'm sure says no tethering - but he tethers all the time, like all day every day, it's his main internet connection. Nothing has ever happened, not even a scolding text.


 
I tether my blackberry when I run out of PAYG broadband, and never get any moans from EE (my contract doesn't mention tethering as far as I know.  It seems that as I'm subscribed to Blackberry Internet, the usage is logged to that rather than my EE phone bundle which is 100MB of data a month (I never touch this allowance, so everything routes via the blackberry network).  I get through around 1GB a month both through tethering and normal phone use such as e-mails.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 29, 2013)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini on The One Plan for £29/month
> 
> http://store.three.co.uk/view/produ...3;jsessionid=7FACC0B3CC8C3C2E7C7F990101385B73



I can't afford that much a month, so I've gone for a Motorola RAZR. It's still like a scifi phone compared to my aging galaxy ace.

I get through 5-10 GB of mobile data a month, mainly when I'm working on my laptop when I'm munted/away for days on end. My mum wanted her dongle back and my contact ended around the same time.


----------



## bmd (Oct 29, 2013)

stuff_it How are you finding the Razr? Everyone I've known with one has ended up swapping it for a Galaxy S3/4 because of the number of problems they had with it.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 29, 2013)

bmd said:
			
		

> stuff_it How are you finding the Razr? Everyone I've known with one has ended up swapping it for a Galaxy S3/4 because of the number of problems they had with it.



I can't actually afford an s4. What sort of problems? It seems fine so far....

This contact was already a bit of a stretch for me.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 30, 2013)

AFAICS so long as I don't let it do an OTA upgrade of the OS it should continue to work just fine. *shrug*

I can cope with that, it certainly doesn't seem to have any problems atm, and is running beautifully on 4.1.2 so I think I should just not fuck about with it. TBH my initial response to OS problems would be to root the device and install Cyanogen anyway.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 10, 2013)

Handles animated gifs admirably.


----------

